# gray tree frog loud as sin! HELP!!!



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

my gray tree frog wont shut the :censor: up! ever! no matter if im in the room or not. day or night. humidity high or humidity low!

WHAT CAN I DO!!! 

get a female? will that curb his.... enthusiasm? 

anyone have a female in plymouth?!?

help please i cant sleep!!


----------



## bubblesavage25 (Jan 27, 2009)

errm ear plugs, or give it budwiser get him p:censor:d should pass out quite soon lol:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

The Ark pet shop in Colin Campbell Court, off Western Approach, often have Grey's in, whether they know the sex or not is a different matter. Might be worth a look!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I have 3 noisy whites,love them,hubby has ear plugs :2thumb::2thumb::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha ha...lots of people make this mistake with both grey and green tree frogs. American tree frogs of both kinds are very loud. Greys are defening. They can be heard for miles around in their native home (I used to live there)...Unfortunatly, they are like that all year round except when hibernating, so I dont think it has much to do with breeding...I think they just like to be heard. Maybe you could do a swap with someone who has a frog room or shed for a quieter species?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, when I went to the US all I could hear was these damn things....


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Forgot to mention that these would be suitable for an outdoor enclosure as long as it was safe for him...we have the same weather patterns and it would naturally hibernate...must be quarantined properly for disease control though...just a thought.


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

Two by Two on Embankment road often have gray's in i believe.


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the replies. the local shops dont have any in stock.

i have made a temporary enclosure out of a RUB so if he is really loud on certain nights i can put him in there then put him in the front room :2thumb:

couldnt get rid of him though - he has alot of character :lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

earplugs!

Earplugs with medium NRR from www.snorestore.co.uk

dunno try those at the top, I doubt they'll totally get rid of it but they might help...


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

my grays never make a noise.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

it is usually just males that call in frogs.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Um, just get used to it? My FBTs and two of my treefrogs are very vocal- but compared to my parrots, they are nothing!:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

If you can get over to Saltash, the guys at Tamar View Aquatics could probably order one for you. They're really helpful over there.


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

You are lucky!

I got two of these guys and one female, so I get yelling war! ALL night!


----------

